# TENS unit. (EMS Electric Shock) for abdominal fat burning.



## pask3r (Jan 2, 2011)

I would just like to report to anyone looking to use this soley for the purpose of burning fat, NOT gaining muscle, or gaining strength, it works.

I have been out of the gym for the past 3 days with a pinched nerve in my right shoulder. I have not had the luxury of doing my core work, but I did have this TENS unit laying around, and decided to give it a try.

Over the course of the past 3 days I have used if for an average of 3 hours a day, fully cranked. One hour on the lower abs, one hour on the upper abs, one hour on the lovehandles. 

I am noticeably more tight everywhere in my midsection in just 3 days.

Keep in mind, I have been on 10iu's of HGH per day in those areas, along with 200mg of Test E/week.

Thanks guys, just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Those machines still don't work, though, sadly.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 3, 2011)

my g/f has one of those units for a back problem. i had the same idea and tried it on my abs.

1 - it doesn't do shit
2 - NO way you had it cranked all the way up. that shit hurts.


----------



## jlacap (Jan 3, 2011)

yeh i have a friend who attached the TENS unit to his male organ and had to go to the ER.  boy was that scary.  other than that i dont believe this machine works.


----------



## LAM (Jan 3, 2011)

pask3r said:


> I would just like to report to anyone looking to use this soley for the purpose of burning fat, NOT gaining muscle, or gaining strength, it works.
> 
> I have been out of the gym for the past 3 days with a pinched nerve in my right shoulder. I have not had the luxury of doing my core work, but I did have this TENS unit laying around, and decided to give it a try.
> 
> ...



EMS has no effect on lipolysis.  and there are no upper or lower abdominals


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 3, 2011)

LAM said:


> EMS has no effect on lipolysis.  and there are no upper or lower abdominals


hahaha...what's wrong with people?

And even if it did work, why would you want something "hooked up"to your abs for 3 hours a day.   lmfao....

Oh yea...and by the way I was also taking HGH and test....  well I would buy that you might have had some hypertrophy or change in composition.  But if you did it wasn't from the tens


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks for posting. Those machines still don't work, though, sadly.


 
what he said


----------



## pask3r (Jan 3, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> my g/f has one of those units for a back problem. i had the same idea and tried it on my abs.
> 
> 1 - it doesn't do shit
> 2 - NO way you had it cranked all the way up. that shit hurts.


 
I swear bro! Haha.

You have to get used to it. It took me about 30mins to crank it up to full blast. Then it just burns/gets numb and rocks your whole body around. It's nuts.


----------



## pask3r (Jan 3, 2011)

jlacap said:


> yeh i have a friend who attached the TENS unit to his male organ and had to go to the ER. boy was that scary. other than that i dont believe this machine works.


 
Dude.. dude.. dude.. 

That's totally not cool. But really f**kin' funny.


----------



## pask3r (Jan 3, 2011)

LAM said:


> EMS has no effect on lipolysis. and there are no upper or lower abdominals


 
What is lipolysis sir? That is over my head.

I put two on portion of abs, then upper portion of abs, I don't know how else to describe.


----------



## japohl1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry bro but that machine doesnt work for tightening muscles it actually only works to stimulate and relax the muscle group its applied to unless you do have it cranked up all the way then your muscles are jumping all over the place


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 3, 2011)

I put a shock collar on my taint at a party a few years ago.  Im positive that im the only one that didnt enjoy it and no, it did not tone my taint.  I dont think anyway.


----------



## LAM (Jan 3, 2011)

pask3r said:


> What is lipolysis sir? That is over my head.
> 
> I put two on portion of abs, then upper portion of abs, I don't know how else to describe.



lipolysis is the biological process where fatty acids are broken down into the various components.  fat cells are called lipocytes and muscle cells are myocytes, the 2 are completely different cell structures, think of the muscle cell as the engine and the fat cell as the gas tank.

the rectus abdominis (RA) is a single paired muscle that runs vertically on the anterior wall of the abdomen.  the two pairs are separated by connective tissue.  sometimes the two pairs are not perfectly lined up and one side will be higher/lower than the other.  this is very common most don't know because they have too much body fat to every see the entire RA in detail. in bodybuilders with low body fat you see it all the time.

muscles either contract as a whole or they do not contract and because of this it is physiologically impossible to target part of a muscle.  to effectively exercise any muscle you must operate/exercise that muscle over it's entire range of motion. 

Rectus Abdominis


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2011)

The only benefit of these machines that i've read in research papers is that they can increase the strength of the rectus abdominis when contracting. Unfortunately you don't really want that if you want to keep a healthy lower back.

Have never seen any significant localized fat reduction. They just don't work, because the idea behind them is based off a flawed premise.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

Whatever happened to dieting and doing cardio? In just saying stick to things that are proven to work now weird gizmos just my 2 cents.


----------



## willbrown (Jul 27, 2012)

*It does work*

Everyone on her saying it doesn't work are all opinions and not of those who have used it. Did you guys know that Bruce Lee used tens units every day to tone his mucscle. You will be hard pressed to ever find anyone as cut as he was without juice. I use one for my back pain, and after reading about Bruce Lee in an autobiography decided to use on my abs. After a week of using it, my abs were noticably trim. I don't have an explanation for it other than it did work. 



BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> Whatever happened to dieting and doing cardio? In just saying stick to things that are proven to work now weird gizmos just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 27, 2012)

Bruce lee used the tens to develop power and speed in his punches, and when he did use it for other purposes like muscle building it was in conjunction with body weight exercises. He basically forced his muscles against the tens unit.

Oh and by the way, he did use dumbbells and barbells in other words he lifted weights.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 30, 2012)

willbrown said:


> Everyone on her saying it doesn't work are all opinions and not of those who have used it. Did you guys know that Bruce Lee used tens units every day to tone his mucscle. You will be hard pressed to ever find anyone as cut as he was without juice. I use one for my back pain, and after reading about Bruce Lee in an autobiography decided to use on my abs. After a week of using it, my abs were noticably trim. I don't have an explanation for it other than it did work.



How the fuck do you trolls find this shit?  Negged.


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 2, 2012)

BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> Whatever happened to dieting and doing cardio? In just saying stick to things that are proven to work now weird gizmos just my 2 cents.



I have to agree. It's been proven time and time again. I'm afraid the only way you're going to lose ab fat from electric shock is if you get hit in the stomach with a lightning bolt during a thunderstorm or belly up to a 440 control panel.


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> Bruce lee used the tens to develop power and speed in his punches, and when he did use it for other purposes like muscle building it was in conjunction with body weight exercises. He basically forced his muscles against the tens unit.
> 
> Oh and by the way, he did use dumbbells and barbells in other words he lifted weights.



He was obviously very meticulous with his nutrition also.


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 2, 2012)

willbrown said:


> Everyone on her saying it doesn't work are all opinions and not of those who have used it. Did you guys know that Bruce Lee used tens units every day to tone his mucscle. You will be hard pressed to ever find anyone as cut as he was without juice. I use one for my back pain, and after reading about Bruce Lee in an autobiography decided to use on my abs. After a week of using it, my abs were noticably trim. I don't have an explanation for it other than it did work.



If you noticed difference using a tens unit on your abs, that's great news for you. Congrats. 

In my experience, my tens unit didn't work for abs but it has been wonderful for helping to rehab muscle strains, pulls and injuries.


----------



## BigKevKris (Aug 2, 2012)

My tens unit has been a god send since my back surgery.....but that's the only place I would use it

"Go hard or go home"


----------



## harmanrainu (Aug 4, 2012)

Well do you really prefer this kind of fat burning?You need to know the best technique exercises on how to loose you tummy 
fat i found one on How to get six pack abs quick  .Hope this will help you much rather than your ems electric shock


----------



## techfire35 (Dec 27, 2014)

@ work in progress, your not right lol but u are a trip. Love it


----------

